# What Type Of Pipe???



## roullette (Feb 28, 2008)

this one goes out to the older plumbers of the plumbing world.

i went to look at a job at a Irrigation Nursery and they have a leaking cast iron roof drain. 

Now the piping they used is a gray cast iron like pipe.it's cast iron either wrapped,mixed or coated with a fiber glass or maybe even an asbestos like material and its non removable, meaning its not an insulation you can remove. its formed with the pipe. i wanna say the building is made in 1920-1940s... real old stuff.

the fittings are not bound by pouring with lead an oakum. they looks like the fittings just sit on the pipe similar to the way a PVC fitting goes together. no room to pack the joint.

banging the pipe sounds just like cast iron an looks like a weird cast iron but i wanna say its not cause of how the fittings are mounted on it

anyone know what type of piping this could be? 
or what can be use to replace that old pipe with?

any replies would be awesome


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know. You need an old plumber.

So I called one up.

I just got off the phone with my father, an old plumber. I called him up specifically for you. He ran a large Seattle area plumbing and mechanical contracting firm in the fifties and sixties, and taught for the UA in those years also.

Probably not fiberglass, that was and is prohibitively expensive for anything but acid environments.

Sounds like transite, a cast concretecous material with a high asbestos content. But transite pipe was normally used underground.

I'm sure my father could come up with an answer, he has seen most pipe ever used, but your description is kind of vague


----------



## roullette (Feb 28, 2008)

thats what it sounds like the maintenance guy showing me the job was trying to say!!!! but i dont think he was saying it right at all. haha 

you are a life saver and thank you for calling your father :tt2: :thumbup:.

the pipe went from the roof drain then runs horizontally about 6-8 feet then dropped vertically into the slab concrete. about 8 feet from the ground they must have drilled a hole in the pipe and stuffed 1-1/2 galvi pipe in it an sealed it with i wanna say black roofing tar.

if this is the pipe your father said it is what can i use to repair that with? regular cast iron??

an if it is asbestos in the pipe is it dangerous to cut or even possibly need an asbestos removal company to "legally" remove it?


----------



## roullette (Feb 28, 2008)

also im just looking for a way to adapt to the cast iron roof drain with out touching the roof an then most importantly connecting to that transite pipe. im hoping regular cast iron can be used with a 4 band clamp and call it a done day


http://www.adairinspection.com/xsit...tent/uploadedFiles/transite asbestos flue.JPG

it looks like that but a little darker so yea i think it is transite pipe


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, my dad is 82 and still going strong. But I'm sure his advice regarding asbestos laden transite pipe would be dated at the least, and more likely illegal. I believe it was cut with soil pipe cutters, or something similar. I can't speak of its friability.

If it was the same OD as CI, you could use no-hub connectors.

Ridgids plumbing forum is a good resource for something like this

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

That photograph seem to be a transite, but not a pipe per se. It looks to say "Tilasite-flue gas venting". It may be being used in an application it was not designed for, so it may not conform to standard IPS or DWV sizes


----------



## roullette (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks for your help again!
yea i have a ratchet cutter just was hoping to hear if someone used cast iron to adapt to transite pipe before. i guess i got to just cut the leaking drain out an make it work.

thanks a lot seriously, you went above and beyond


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sure looks like old transite to me. It is friable. Anti-wing nut has it right about the soil cutter to cut it. Although I have cut a bunch of it with a cut off saw before we knew it was nasty stuff. You should be able to match a no hub to it.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Back in the day, I bet my dad would have cut it with whatever they had, including an abrasive blade on a cut-off saw. 

Don't do that


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

roullette said:


> thanks for your help again!


Your welcome. And thanks for the link on that other post. I think my neighbor has something wrong with his story


----------

